# 55Gallon Toy



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is my 55G tank I just put up today. Thanks to a day off I've got it knocked out =D Waiting on the cycle to move the fish =D



Day time look.



Night time look.

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking good.Whats going in it?Also is the plant live or fake?Looks nice whatever it is.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

The plant is fake. Got it from petsmart. The only massive plant they have. Going to put the one I have in my bowfront in there when I convert it to planted.

Going to put
Angels x3
Clown Loach x5
Sen. Bichir x1
African Butterfly x1

Heavy stock I know but it has an Eheim 2217 with loads of bio and going to possibly get an AC70 full of sponges.

(Yes I realize clowns get huge but biggest is 4" and slow growers so they'll be fine till I move out of the apartment =D)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

where'd you find silver PVC pipes?

great looking tank!


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Aquarium safe. Painted the back of the tank and the stand with it =D

The decoration is slate as well. Can't really tell but it has a slate type look on the PVC. All 3" with 2.5" reducer and the 2 on the right.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

oh, well that answers that then, lol

okay, thanks


----------

